# Other Pets > Dogs >  Updated Doberman Pup Pictures! (14 weeks)

## SlitherinSisters

I'll have more pictures of her tomorrow when I take her posts off! They stood for a few days, but the tips started to droop. I can't wait till she doesn't need any more postings! I love looking at her ears! 

Oh my SO gave me my new camera for Valentines day  :Dancin' Banana:  Now I have some really nice pictures! It's a Canon PowerShot SD790 IS

Here's Athena today, at 14 weeks old enjoying the sun!




Athena and her kitty friend, Luna



Luna!!! Don't you want to play with me?!




One with me



Here's two pictures from last week with my old camera, isn't the difference amazing!!! I need to take some new snake pictures!!!

----------


## Purrrfect9

She's beautiful! Love the ears!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-15-2009)

----------


## DavidG

That dog is adorable. Personally, I look droopy ears.

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-15-2009)

----------


## juddb

He looks so cute!  I miss my duncan being a puppy!  Dobies just look so goofy when they are only a few months old!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-15-2009)

----------


## Laooda

:Very Happy:   SWEET FACE!!!  Looks like a real smartie!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-15-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Ok I got a few new pictures of her!!!

----------


## hoax

I love your little girl. She is so precious! 

Keep us updated with what is going on with her hears.

Mike

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-16-2009)

----------


## Louie1

I love dobies! Reminds me of my Bruno RIP. He was an awesome dog! Keep us posted on her!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-16-2009)

----------


## Kara

GORGEOUS pup & beautiful ears!!!  Can't wait to get mine!   :Wink:   Keep the pics rollin'!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-16-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Thanks again everyone!!! I'll keep taking pictures!!! I took her to the vet this morning and I'm so happy with all the work I've put into socializing her. She ran up to all the vet techs and the vet just wigglin' like crazy! So cute! She was so happy and did a great job not jumping up on anyone! Hard work really does pay off!

Now I just have to join the AKC group in Iowa City so I can show her some day! Anyone on here involved with AKC groups/shows?

----------


## pitbulls4me

I used to do UKC not AKC. I heard some bad things about showing and experienced it even in UKC. Its all about who you know with a lot of them. I have seen some horrible dogs win and the most gorgeous not even place (and I am talking abou the whole dog not just the look) AKC has a bit more rules and what not but showing overall is a lot of fun!

And for your signature... Pinscher is spelled with an S!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-19-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I used to do UKC not AKC. I heard some bad things about showing and experienced it even in UKC. Its all about who you know with a lot of them. I have seen some horrible dogs win and the most gorgeous not even place (and I am talking abou the whole dog not just the look) AKC has a bit more rules and what not but showing overall is a lot of fun!
> 
> And for your signature... Pinscher is spelled with an S!


I know AKC has a ton of rules, I've already decided if she doesn't do well in conformation I'm going to focus on obedience and agility. Cedar Rapids has an agility club, which is about 40 minutes from me, otherwise I don't know anywhere else that has the equipment. Of course I know I wouldn't be able to get involved with that till she's two.

It sounds a lot like horse shows, all about who you know, not how well you do or how well your dog conforms to standards. That's just ridiculous.  :Sad: 


I didn't even notice I did that (signature)  :Cool:

----------


## kellysballs

Super nice Dobie! 

I have a red, they are the best dogs!

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-19-2009)

----------


## Mitch21

Shes insanely cute!!!

----------


## JLC

She's SO adorable!! And her ears are coming along beautifully!  I'm kinda envious since one of Mira's ears flopped so badly.  But of course I couldn't love her any more or any less, no matter what her ears looked like! 

I found a dog trainer out here that actually breeds and specializes in training dobies!   :Dancing Carrot:   Mira starts basic obedience classes on March 2nd.  She's already got basics down fairly well, but could use a lot of reinforcement during distractions, and the socialization for her will be priceless.  This lady also does agility training and has all the equipment for that...so I'm super-excited to have such an easy opportunity to learn how all that works once Mira finishes "school" and passes all her obedience tests!

----------


## pitbulls4me

> I know AKC has a ton of rules, I've already decided if she doesn't do well in conformation I'm going to focus on obedience and agility. Cedar Rapids has an agility club, which is about 40 minutes from me, otherwise I don't know anywhere else that has the equipment. Of course I know I wouldn't be able to get involved with that till she's two.
> 
> It sounds a lot like horse shows, all about who you know, not how well you do or how well your dog conforms to standards. That's just ridiculous. 
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice I did that (signature)



Dont give up in showing if she doesnt do well until you have shown under several different judges. There are a few fair judges out there...somewhere!Agility would be great. I am preparing for some obedience trials, there are some tough challenges out there!  I wish you luck in whatever you do with her! She is darling!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Dont give up in showing if she doesnt do well until you have shown under several different judges. There are a few fair judges out there...somewhere!Agility would be great. I am preparing for some obedience trials, there are some tough challenges out there!  I wish you luck in whatever you do with her! She is darling!


Thanks for that! I won't give up hope then!  :Very Happy:  I'm super excited! I think she's gorgeous and as long as she conforms to standards maybe I'll have a chance with some judge out there! 

I am taking her to the state fair this year, she'll be 7-8 months by then, just to give her some exposure to all the show stuff. It will be good practice for us both. My little sis is in 4-H and she's so excited to brush me up on all the showmanship rules. It's only been about eight years since I did ANY type of dog showing, and that was at the fair!  :Razz:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

My god! I  :Love:  Athena! My sister has a white dobie named Thor. They're just great dogs. I love the dobies, by my most fave breed is a manchester terrier.

----------

SlitherinSisters (02-25-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Lol thank you!!! I've never had the privilege of meeting a Manchester terrier!

----------


## frankykeno

Stephanie, she's gorgeous!  Look at the size of her feet!  I think that girl has some growing to do LOL.

----------


## scales owner

Awe I love and miss my Dobies. Hopefully geeting another in the near future. Will have to put some of his pics. up.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Stephanie, she's gorgeous!  Look at the size of her feet!  I think that girl has some growing to do LOL.


Thank you!!! She's going to be big....I'm not ready! I swear she grows every day. I keep forgetting how big she's going to get and someday I'm not going to be able to pick her up!!!  :Surprised: 




> Awe I love and miss my Dobies. Hopefully geeting another in the near future. Will have to put some of his pics. up.


Hopefully you get one soon! Post pics for sure!

----------


## sekaiNdobes

She's very cute!  I see you're in Williamsburg... I'm in Des Moines!

From the early photos, it looks like she's a bit down on her pasterns, are you giving her any vitamin C?  1000mg a day might help her come up on them, and help tighten the feet.   :Smile: 

I show in AKC, I'm a member of the Doberman Pinscher Club of America and the Doberman Pinscher Club of Greater Des Moines.  We're working on preparing my red male for his CD, but it's sloooowwww going.   :Wink: 

You will probably have more fun in Obedience and Agility.  Showing Dobermans is very difficult, and very political.  It takes a really good dog (or a really expensive handler) to be successful at it.

----------

